# 20 brilliant photographs



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2016)

Sometimes, you see a photograph which summons a whole storm of emotions inside. 

*CLICK HERE*


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 26, 2016)

Wow!, those are amazing, I especially like the sheep and the kids looking at the computer....thank you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

Ha!  Those are great!!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2016)

I like the Chicago one where the people are standing under Marilyn's skirt.


----------

